# Gap insurance



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi,

Anyone here ever used and or made a claim on gap insurance?, us it worthwhile?.

Just pushed the button on a new car and been offered it.


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

I have it, got it half price from the dealer. It's definitely worth it on a new car i'd say.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Iv got it on my new car skoda reckoned they were doing a good deal at £280 but i got it from elsewhere for £110


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

I have it on my Alfa.

Depreciation would be a lot more than the outlay. Guaranteed. :lol:


----------



## GAZLOZ (Jun 28, 2007)

Its worth having but can be obtained cheaper elsewhere like rob vrs said.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks guys, I've just bought an 11 reg S-Max for 20 k though it's actually less due to the deposit, list price new is 30 k ish I think though so its already lost a lot but if I can get it down to the £280 they are offering I'll go for it. First car I've financed before as well so want as much protection as I can.  seen it on autotrader for £180.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

You can get it much cheaper than that, it's available for <£150 so tell the dealer to throw it in for free or you'll get it yourself.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Places like Click4gap or ala are both good on line places for GAP and far far cheaper than getting it from dealer. They are a commission based thing for the salesmen so better to keep the money in your own pocket than theirs.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Blueberry said:


> Places like Click4gap or ala are both good on line places for GAP and far far cheaper than getting it from dealer. They are a commission based thing for the salesmen so better to keep the money in your own pocket than theirs.


I have mine with ala, and i believe the girlfriend has it with click4gap


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

Oh well, I bought it from the dealer for £200 for £5k of cover, had I known it was cheap enough out of the dealers I would have done


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

What car have you got and over what period is your GAP insurance? Cover of 5k doesn't seem much at all especially for that price !


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

I have 10k cover over 3 yrs for £110-£115 cant quite remember


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 11, 2008)

Can't you just insure your car for a guaranteed sum?


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

I was £110 from click4gap on my car, were offered gap insurance for £350 on the wifes polo from a VW dealer but I got it for £90. Definitely worth shopping around if you want a policy and haggle the dealer down to £100 if possible as you'll not pay much more than that if you hunt through the specialists who deal with gap insurance.


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

Gap insurance to me is a joke, i purchased a 51 plate honda accord exec, that was 2 years old and had only covered 34,000 miles.

I was told when purchasing the car that if i got the gap cover, then they would pay a maximum of 5k, if the vehicle was lost stolen or written off.

8 months into the agreement, i wrote the car off and contacted the insurance, who then arranged a assessor to come and view the car, and the decision was made to have the car as a write off.

A short time later i received a letter from the insurance telling me that they would pay the book value of the car and not thing else.Which left a short fall of £2800.

The insurance company paid there amount to the finance company, i contacted the gap insurance (PINNACLE), who after a week sent me a letter telling me that they were not prepared to pay any money, as i should not have received the first offer, i informed them that they paid the book price, and again i was told that they would now pay £500 pounds.

And i would have to get the insurance to cough up another £1800, as you can guess they refused and i had to to pay the extra £1800, i did take them to court but got know where.

So please be aware in the eventuality that something goes wrong, you may be out off pocket.


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

When I bought my RRS last year it seemed like a no brainer to get RTI GAP cover........but as said, not through a dealer.  I was quoted over £600 

I got mine through GAPInsuranceUK as recommended by some people off rrsport.co.uk.

I paid £191 for 4 years RTI (return to invoice) cover up to £25k and have heard nothing but good things about them. Someone off the site unfortunatly had to claim when their RRS was taken and getting the money through was made very straight forward for them.

Definitly worth a look if your in the market for it :thumb:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 11, 2008)

I think I'll just take my chances and put the money in the tank...


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

^^^ it all depends how much you stand to lose. 
For me, £191 over 4 years for cover that pays me up to £25,000 - as I said its a no brainer.

This way, I get piece of mind that I will be kept whole and put back into a new car


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

Beancounter said:


> When I bought my RRS last year it seemed like a no brainer to get RTI GAP cover........but as said, not through a dealer.  I was quoted over £600
> 
> I got mine through GAPInsuranceUK as recommended by some people off rrsport.co.uk.
> 
> ...


Just what i was looking for!, just bought a new A3 Sportback black edition and the dealer won't budge on £350 for 25K cover, i'll be calling the above tomorrow, also good to here of someone who actually got paid out.
Simon


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Glad it helped.  You can pay interest free over a year too.

Call 0121 622 1369 and ask for James :thumb:

I can't find the most recent thread, but here is one regarding claims made through them from a while ago. 
http://www.rrsport.co.uk/forum/topic19389.html


----------

